# Basic Interpreter gesucht



## HSThomas (6 Februar 2007)

Moin moin,

ich wurde gerade vor eine kniffelige Aufgabe gestellt. Wir haben in der Firma ein gut und gerne 20 Jahre altes Messgerät für Körnungsgrößen, das mit einem auch ziemlich alten Rechner kommuniziert.

Geschickterweise wurde das Originalverbindungskabel verbummelt. Mit ein wenig suchen fand ich ein Kabel, dass passt, allerdings muss ich das Programm, dass die Daten auswertet umschreiben, da es nun auf einen anderen Port zugreifen muss.
Im Grunde sollte das kein Problem sein, da das damals noch in BASIC geschrieben worden ist.
Nun fehlt mir aber ein passendes Programm, um die Dateien zu öffnen. Das alte QBasic zeigt mir nur Daten müll, im Netz habe ich noch nichts passendes entdeckt und als ein Kollege auf die glorreiche Idee kam, das doch einfach mit Word zu öffnen, versaute Word die Formatierung des Programms und brachte so die Zeilen durcheinander - was Basic ja nun so garnicht mag.

Hat jemand eine Idee, womit ich das Programm bearbeiten könnte? Ich habe es schon mal mit FreeBasic probiert, aber das kommt damit auch nicht weiter, genausowenig wie der standard Editor von Windows.

Es muss leider schnell gehen... hätte ich Zeit, würde ich was zusammenbasteln, damit man einen richtigen Rechner und nicht so eine alte Gurke verwenden kann....


----------



## Zottel (6 Februar 2007)

Vielleicht gwbasic?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (6 Februar 2007)

HSThomas schrieb:


> Geschickterweise wurde das Originalverbindungskabel verbummelt. Mit ein wenig suchen fand ich ein Kabel, dass passt, allerdings muss ich das Programm, dass die Daten auswertet umschreiben, da es nun auf einen anderen Port zugreifen muss.
> Im Grunde sollte das kein Problem sein, da das damals noch in BASIC geschrieben worden ist.



Versteh ich nicht ganz ?

Welcher "andere Port" ??
Wieso musst du auf einen anderen port gehen mit einem "passenden" Kabel ?

Meinst du COM1 , COM2 ?
Wenn du da unter 9 polig / 25 polig "anderen Port" verstehst, da gibt es Adapter für ! 


Es gibt ein Turbobasic, allerdings Compiler.


----------



## HSThomas (6 Februar 2007)

Also das mit den Adaptern war mir auch geläufig.. aber sowas hatten wir nicht griffbereit. Daher wurde das genommen was da war und somit musste das Programm auf Com1 und nicht mehr auf Com2 zugreifen.

Im Grunde ist das ja auch kein Problem, aber das öffnen der Dateien mit Word hat natürlich alles durcheinander gebracht.
Geschickterweise hat mein Kollege auch die Sicherungskopie mit Word geöffnet und nun stehen wir etwas doof da.

Ich werde das aber mal mit gwbasic probieren... hatte völlig verdrängt, dass es das ja auch mal gab.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (6 Februar 2007)

HSThomas schrieb:


> Also das mit den Adaptern war mir auch geläufig.. aber sowas hatten wir nicht griffbereit. Daher wurde das genommen was da war und somit musste das Programm auf Com1 und nicht mehr auf Com2 zugreifen.



Es geht also schneller, ein altes BASIC - Programm mit Word umzuschreiben, als einen 9/25 pol. Adapter zu kaufen / aus der Schublade zu ziehen ?

ABM ?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Februar 2007)

Wenn da Word die Finger im Spiel hatte, dann wird sich GWBasic mit Sicherheit freuen. Warum speichert er nach dem Öffnen wenn er Schrott auf dem Bildschirm hat? Das Öffnen alleine macht ja noch nichts.


----------



## HSThomas (6 Februar 2007)

Nee, es war nach 20:00 da hatten alle Läden zu und es sollte gestern noch laufen.

War alles etwas....unglücklich.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Februar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Es geht also schneller, ein altes BASIC - Programm mit Word umzuschreiben, als einen 9/25 pol. Adapter zu kaufen / aus der Schublade zu ziehen ?
> 
> ABM ?


Das höchste der Gefühle wäre gewesen, mit einem Hexeditor Com1 in Com2 zu patchen. Aber um Himmelswillen nicht mit Word!


----------



## HSThomas (6 Februar 2007)

Jep, das habe ich meinem Kollegen auch lautstark entgegengerufen. Aber nu ist es leider zu spät


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Februar 2007)

HSThomas schrieb:


> Jep, das habe ich meinem Kollegen auch lautstark entgegengerufen. Aber nu ist es leider zu spät


Ich hoffe für euch, dass ihr noch eine dritte (kollegensichere) Sicherungskopie habt.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (6 Februar 2007)

HSThomas schrieb:


> Jep, das habe ich meinem Kollegen auch lautstark entgegengerufen. Aber nu ist es leider zu spät



Will mich nicht weiter über die Grundlagen der Datenverarbeitung äußern, dann heists wieder, ich wäre manchmal übetrieben hart...  

Aber vielleicht habt ihr ja noch Glück:
Evt. Hat Word das kaputte Teil ja unter *.DOC abgespeichert, und das *.BAS File liegt noch da, unberührt ?

Ansonsten:

Kauft euch ein neues Messgerät, das kurbelt die Wirtschaft an !


----------



## HSThomas (6 Februar 2007)

Irgendwo auf einer uralten vermoderten Diskette findet sich bestimmt noch eine Version des Programmes...

Aber wir haben es jetzt soweit hinbekommen, dass die Daten per WindowsHyperterminal empfangen werden können und dann per Hand in Excel übertragen werden können.

Dauert zwar erstmal übertrieben lange, aber darauf kann man ja aufbauen und eine ordentliche Softwarelösung zusammenbasteln.


Naja... der Kollege wird jetzt wohl den halben Tag im Labor sitzen und Werte durch die Gegend kopieren... Strafe muss sein :twisted:


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (6 Februar 2007)

HSThomas schrieb:


> Irgendwo auf einer uralten vermoderten Diskette findet sich bestimmt noch eine Version des Programmes...



Wenns ne 5 1/4 Zoll Diskette ist, kannst du sie ja mit ner Schere auf 3 1/2 umschneiden....


----------



## HSThomas (6 Februar 2007)

Spitzenidee... würde ins Schema passen


----------



## KalEl (6 Februar 2007)

in fast allen bios'en kann man die comports tauschen


----------

